# MySQL Wert nachträglich bearbeiten



## import java.dev.org (10. Sep 2016)

Nabend,
ich hab vor kurzem mit MySQL Programmierung angefangen und neue Tabellen anlegen und auch neue Zeilen erstellen klappt alles ganz gut. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich Werte in einer Zeile nachträglich hinzufügen/ändern kann.
Hoffentlich kann mir jmd helfen, oder sogar ein Tut oder ein Dokument zeigen, wo alle MySQL Befehle aufgelistet sind, weil wenn ich im Internet suche finde ich leider meistens nur was für PHP.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Typ


----------



## Henne079 (11. Sep 2016)

Ich hoffe der Link hilft dir.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Liste+aller+SQL-Befehle


----------

